# Mk3 Mondeo TDCi DPF?



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all, does any one know if the Mk3 TDCi Mondeo's have a DPF? 

I'm looking at a 2006 55 reg 130 TDCi with under 40k miles. Just want to know if these suffer with the usual DPF issues. 

Or any other issues for that matter if anyone has any info. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They do but I'd be more worried about injectors at £300 each and the DMF at £600+ if you can take someone with a code reader with you.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Are they notorious problems with these cars? 

It's a one owner full ford service history car. So im hoping its going to be ok.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Injectors are almost a consumable on them at any age tbh, I notice you're in Frosham where is the car as I have a code reader you could borrow.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Really? that doesn't sound good at that price. 

The car is in Urmston near the trafford center. 

I also plan to look at one thats at Evans Halshaw along Sealand road. 

Where abouts in Chester are you mate?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm about 5 minutes from EH on Sealand road.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

My other halfs dad has one and had the injectors done at around 110k at a cost of 150 each for lucus ones I would imagine you are good for a while at least.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

im on 80k on my mondeo 04 plate, still on original injectors. but did have my clutch and DMF replaced at 60k.

mines also does NOT have a DPF, dont think they were added till late 04/05 to tie in with euro IV regulations, mines has the same engine but its only a euro III :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tim186 said:


> My other halfs dad has one and had the injectors done at around 110k at a cost of 150 each for lucus ones I would imagine you are good for a while at least.


I take it it's not a tdci then as they're all delphi unis and can't be reconditioned properly.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Doesn't sound like its going to be like running my old 1.25 fiesta. Nothing went on it in 100k. 

I'm going to be constantly thinking something major is going to go bang.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't get me wrong it's the best car in it's class to drive - far better than the 3 series and isn't unreliable but the stuff that does go wrong is expensive, I've had 3 and the first 2 were fine as they were under warranty but the other one need injectors at 56000 miles.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

So did the same stuff go wrong with the first two that were under warrantee?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I had an 06/56 ex demo that didn't put a foot wrong apart from a constant misfire at 1250 RPM which is down to poor mapping of the pilot injection. The other one was faultless apart from subframe bushes and the last one needed clutch, flywheel, injectors and subframe bushes so it got chopped in after it was diagnosed. I'm a Ford man through and through but I don't think I would buy another mondeo.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Mk3 mondeo diesels don't have a DPF


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The 2 EuroIV ones I've had both had them fitted, the EuroIII tdci didn't have them.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
Think I'm goin to look for something else which is a shame as they seem good value for money, I need a big hatch and they are a great drive. 
But there just seem to be too many people with big problems with them at around 60k. They just seem very common. 
I was looking at Passat estates but they are far more money and found it so wooly to drive compared to the mondeo. 

The search continues.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought my 4th Mondeo in January and my first diesel.
Its a 03 facelift 2.0 TDCi, had 94,000 on the clock and now has 106,000.
Runs like an absolute dream and I get 65mpg avg.

Its like all cars, some are good and some are bad, no two cars are the same.


----------

